# Roasted Italian Veggies



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2018)

*Roasted Italian Veggies*
Preheat oven to 425°
A mix of small new potatoes, zucchini, baby Portabellas, mini bell peppers, tomatoes and onions, all chopped into small chunks and bite sized pieces
Fresh herbs consisting of rosemary, thyme and oregano
Olive oil
Salt and black pepper

Roast potatoes only for 40 minutes.
Then add the rest of vegetables and salt/pepper, herbs and olive oil, mix well to coat.
Roast till all are tender and a light charred on edges.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 19, 2018)

Colorful and sounds good...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Colorful and sounds good...JJ


Thanks JJ, it was definitely both.
Speaking of colorful, my kids got a kick out of the purple potatoes as they'd not seen them before.


----------

